# UAE employment entry permit with old passport number



## farooqumar (Jan 26, 2018)

Dear all, Please help me with your kind suggestions. I am in a situation. My employment entry permit is issued with my old passport number but now i have a new passport which have a new number (number of previous passport is written on 2nd page of new passport). I have both passports with me. Can i travel to UAE with entry permit showing old passport number.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

farooqumar said:


> Dear all, Please help me with your kind suggestions. I am in a situation. My employment entry permit is issued with my old passport number but now i have a new passport which have a new number (number of previous passport is written on 2nd page of new passport). I have both passports with me. Can i travel to UAE with entry permit showing old passport number.


tough question! usually with visas its not an issue (for people who have a residence visa already pasted in an old passport). But maybe call the UAE embassy to confirm?

The official stance is that "Valid visas in expired passports are accepted provided accompanied by new passport."


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If the original passport is still valid for travel i.e. it has not been cancelled, then its probably okay. I dont know about Pakistan passports but if its had a corner cut off or is stamped all over and is full, then it wont be valid and the entry permit may not be accepted.

Why did you get an entry permit on one passport knowing that it was either full, near expiry or being replaced ?


----------



## farooqumar (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanx for the reply. In my case my old passport is not expired. Infact HR office applied my visa with my old passport. Ministry of human recource abu dhabi made an objection " Your transaction is pending due to unclear passport copy of picture page". Actually my picture was dull in old passport. I rescaned and send twice but the same objection from ministry. Then i renewed my passport to get a more clear picture on it and sent back to HR. After providing the new passport my work permit got approved as well as visa but with older passport number with which HR office applied my employment visa and that passport was firstly not acceptable by the ministry due to unclear picture. The older had validity upto 2019 but passport office stamped on it " A fresh passport has been issued in lieu of this passport"


----------



## coolwithfire (Sep 28, 2019)

*What happened to your case?*

What happened to your case? I am thinking of similar case.


----------

